# Ignition controlled 12 volts feed



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Where is the easiest place to get a 12v ignition controlled feed for my satellite dish?

It's on a 2010 Fiat Ducato chassis.

Richard


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Ours had the wires pre wired into the wardrobe.


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*ignition feed*

Why ignition switched? I would think you need A permanent feed from the leisure battery. Maybe a spare on the charge / distribution box ? not sure how a Rapido is wired.
Barrie


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I need an ignition controlled 12 volts so that it will lower the sat dish when you turn on ignition.

Yes, there is an accessory connector in the wardrobe but having put a voltmeter on it and then switching ignition on and off, I get no voltage readings.

Anyone with a CBE DS520 wiring diagram?

Richard


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The connection point in the wardrobe is made live by AUX 1 button on your control panel or it is on mine/similar. There are 3 terminals at the connection point +ve -ve and I imagine the other is the ignition signal


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

12volt fridge supply/ Split charge relay then fused down 

Alan H


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Also my AUX 2 button supplies the cab radio when ignition is off.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

If you have a CBE panel there is an ignition signal wire going into the 12v supply panel, either the red or the white wire, but it is in the manual.

I've always wondered about the wardrobe socket.

Hey Techno, I see Nuke has created a new forum section just for you Motorhome Mod's

Kev


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

RichardD said:


> I need an ignition controlled 12 volts so that it will lower the sat dish when you turn on ignition.
> 
> Yes, there is an accessory connector in the wardrobe but having put a voltmeter on it and then switching ignition on and off, I get no voltage readings.
> 
> ...


Try it when the engine is running

Eddie


----------

